# jet powered Louisville Truck



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

some photos of Jet powered LTN 7000 Ford Louisville truck called 
"waltzing Matilda" powered by ex RAAF rolls royce avon Mk1 jet engine
from a canberra jet bomber, It was the first truck to ever exceed 200 mph that was in 1979.that world record remained unbroken until 1982.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*Jet powered Louisville truck*

More photos of "Waltzing Matilda" jet powered truck.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*Jet powered Louisville truck*

The model Waltzing Matilda is 14 inches long and made from tasmanian timbers Huon pine, blackwood and myrtle.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I know I use the word "INCREDIBLE" a lot in your threads but I can't think of a better word for your work. That console and the windshield wiper are just...well..."INCREDIBLE".


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

No superlatives left to describe your work 

Would be fun to ride that machine in 200 mph.

How long have you been building models and how many have you made?


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*waltzing matilda*



Longknife said:


> No superlatives left to describe your work
> 
> Would be fun to ride that machine in 200 mph.
> 
> How long have you been building models and how many have you made?


I am glad you like it , I have been making models for about 6 years I
have lost count how many.


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi diamondt,

That is great picture Waltzing Matilda. I was only talking to friend the other day about what happen to that truck. Recar trucks at Archerfield in Brisbane where it was built my mate used work on it. I also went to Gympie to watch it run the engine was that stronge sucked in papers and a lot of other rubbish around the show grounds it was great to watch a wonderful truck. That copy you did Waltzing Matilda it incredible job you have one on it. I would to know where is now. Again excellent job on your. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers Graham.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Crazy (in a good way) truck! Awesome model!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm almost speechless. Your work is so incredible it's hard to describe without groveling at your feet. Absolutely amazing. And so much more.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I meant to ask you: how long do you think it took you to build this piece? Weeks? Months?

I imagine it would take ME a year or more to make one that's not even close to the quality of yours.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You keep this up and one day your creations will end up in the *Smithsonian!*


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, my mind is officially blown.

Awesome.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Words can't even describe the detail and realism your vehicles are. You gotta do a build thread. Almost hard to believe this is even possible.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

just. wow.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Did I read that you have SOLD some of these? I'm sure price would vary by model, but would I be rude, in asking what would I expect to pay for one of your builds? 

I would love to own such a piece.

Thanks for hearing me out,

Dale in Indy


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

*waltzing Matilda*



matador55 said:


> Hi diamondt,
> 
> That is great picture Waltzing Matilda. I was only talking to friend the other day about what happen to that truck. Recar trucks at Archerfield in Brisbane where it was built my mate used work on it. I also went to Gympie to watch it run the engine was that stronge sucked in papers and a lot of other rubbish around the show grounds it was great to watch a wonderful truck. That copy you did Waltzing Matilda it incredible job you have one on it. I would to know where is now. Again excellent job on your. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Graham.


Ray Kernaghan ended up with it & travelled around Oz with it at country shows etc and in the end she ended up here in Tassie a bloke 
named Ewan Stephans a bee keeper here at Mole Creek owns her &
he only has the cab & chassis and uses it to cart his bee boxes & honey with it & has the avon jet motor in a shed he is trying to find the rest of the body work and restore it. here is a photo of waltzing Matilda at a truck show in Tassie.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm almost speechless. Your work is so incredible it's hard to describe without groveling at your feet. Absolutely amazing. And so much more.


Your works not bad either.


----------



## diamondt (Feb 16, 2013)

Smith Brother said:


> Did I read that you have SOLD some of these? I'm sure price would vary by model, but would I be rude, in asking what would I expect to pay for one of your builds?
> 
> I would love to own such a piece.
> 
> ...


I sold some through craft shops but by the time they take out there commission it wasnt worth it I keep some and give some to mates & to 
family members.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

You sir have a gift! That is amazing work! Thanks for sharing, one can stare at each of the pictures for quite a while taking in the detail!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am blown away. That is amazing. You have incredible woodworking skills, Bravo!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Lucky mates and family.... perfect work you have there


----------



## chaparral1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Diamondt, 

I actually work for the origional designer/owner/builder of Waltzing Matilda and I would really like to talk to you regarding getting hold of one of these amazing models.

Can you PM me some contact details? 

thanks.


----------



## dave347sprint (Jun 2, 2014)

hi mr Diamondt,,
love your truck,,,
I have ended up here after a google search of waltzing matilda jet truck..
I make things out of scrap and reject steel including a few different trucks,,,and the plan is to do the jet truck next...I was woundering do you have any plans of the jet trucks you have made..if yes would you share them so I could make one from steel.
my trucks have no where near the detail as your ,,but after viewing yours im thinking I should spend a bit more time and increase the amount of details.
following is a link to give you an idea of what I make ,,my style is raw ruff and tuff and unfinished,,,i also use candels inside of some of my pieces ,,instead of using lights at night.

http://ozautobuilders.forum-motion.com/t7506-scrap-steel-model-art

regards Dave


----------

